# My IBS story



## michael2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi everyoneI have been having issues for over 2 years now. I first noticed it back in 2009 when I was having quite a stressful time. I went from having normal morning BMs to 5 or 6 times a day with cramps and feelings of incomplete evacuation. I sought help from the Dr who at first put me on Prozac, then referred me to a gastro specialist at the hospital who diagnosed me with IBS. Since then I have tried various things.I've been on Citalopram, then Amitryptaline - both had some effect on my mood but not on my IBS. I kept a food diary and tried an elimination diet for a few months, but no luck. It doesn't seem to be set off by any particular foods, though I have left out or really cut down on some common triggers - e.g. alcohol, dairy, big portions.I am about to complete a course of CBT - which has been very helpful in terms of stress, but hasn't helped the IBS. I am taking golden linseed every day on recommendation from the hospital - I've been doing this for 2 months but no change. I've tried to up my soluble fibre intake (oats in the morning for example).I've also had a sigmoidoscopy, stool tests, coeliac test and ultrasound - all came back ok.Symptoms have changed over time - all I know is that I haven't had a normal BM for as long as I can remember. Predominantly these days I feel constipated and often find myself having to strain to get anything out. I've had Movicol but took it in the morning once and then had an awful day at work so am slightly scared of it. Sometimes I've taken Immodium when I'm going out in case I have the urge to go when I'm somewhere with bad toilets - this usually ends up being a mistake though because I'll be even more constipated afterwards. I've tried over-the-counter stool softeners and gentle laxatives but they don't seem to make any difference at all.I have on occasion administered a home enema (bulb syringe) which usually will do the trick but I'm wary of getting too reliant on it. I feel like I could use one every day.I worry that I've taken so many different things now that my bowel doesn't know which way is up!! It feels like it isn't working properly - when I do go to the loo, it doesn't seem to pop out naturally, like the muscles aren't doing what they should - I either have to strain or it pops out in bits and pieces and then I get up and within a few minutes feel like I need to go again.I know a lot of people have it much worse, but it really is affecting my quality of life - I often spend the whole day feeling uncomfortable and thinking about what's going on down there. I feel like I've got another brain that I just can't switch off! I have a couple of very understanding friends and my partner is good, but I still feel like I have to hide a lot from people.I'm at a bit of a loss of what to do now - I've got another appointment at the hospital in a couple of months but it feels like they've got nothing more to offer me. I've read lots, I know about the trigger foods, I know I need to destress (and I have....apart from the stress caused by this!) I'm glad to have found this place and will be scouring the forums for tips - but if you have any advice I'd be very grateful to hear it!!Thanks for reading if you got this far!Michael


----------



## Alexiabee (Jun 21, 2011)

michael2011 said:


> I worry that I've taken so many different things now that my bowel doesn't know which way is up!! It feels like it isn't working properly - when I do go to the loo, it doesn't seem to pop out naturally, like the muscles aren't doing what they should - I either have to strain or it pops out in bits and pieces and then I get up and within a few minutes feel like I need to go again.


Hi Michael,You are certainly not alone there! This is me too! particularly first thing in the morning. It is the 'muscle' thing that I find quite worrying. It is almost like the IBS has ruined the control that I used to have. We have to hope that this forum can give us the help and support that we need to help get our lives back.Alex.


----------



## justincarry (Jun 29, 2011)

Alexiabee said:


> Hi Michael,You are certainly not alone there! This is me too! particularly first thing in the morning. It is the 'muscle' thing that I find quite worrying. It is almost like the IBS has ruined the control that I used to have. We have to hope that this forum can give us the help and support that we need to help get our lives back.Alex.


Dont worry guys we are a big family here...to support each and everyone in this forum.......... anyways i got IBS-D after an infection ,,,post infectious IBS....since two years.....sometimes i get normal bm but it lasts only for a month again ther is a flare for 2-3 days......was without medication for 6 months and everything seemed normal but again it came.....now trying probiotics and cabbage juice............cabbage juice seems to be numero uno......after drinking my GI seems to relax...no irritation or anxiety in the GI....its just my second day with cabbage juice and it seems to help.............i am kinda depressed by this whole IBS thing.....i cry sometimes missing my normal days....cant even remember now how it felt normal before ibs


----------



## Alexiabee (Jun 21, 2011)

justincarry said:


> Dont worry guys we are a big family here...to support each and everyone in this forum.......... anyways i got IBS-D after an infection ,,,post infectious IBS....since two years.... ibs


Yes Justin, I too am 99% sure my IBS started after a nasty tummy bug. I was fine before that, and always had regular formed and normal BMs' before that.Wonder what happens inside us for a simple tummy bug to affect some of us so dramatically as this??


----------



## michael2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It's just really getting me down at the moment - I don't know what else I can do.


----------

